

Attention early adopters. KUKU.io, a new social media app, is looking for you - alexlama
http://kuku.io/

======
gii2
504 Gateway Time-out nginx/1.8.0

~~~
alexlama
Sorry for that! The issue has appeared because of the update deployment. You
are more than welcome to try open the page once again :)

------
skaplun
Hey, Dont mean to offend but white text on light grey background is just not
readable on mobile

Hope this helps

~~~
alexlama
Thank you so much for your feedback! Could you please clarify which text on
the landing page was while on the light grey background? It would help us a
lot because we can't repeat this issue on our devices.

Thank you so much in advance!

------
striking
How does this differentiate itself from Buffer?

~~~
alexlama
Thank you so much for your interest and your question!

Building KUKU, the team wanted to create an application, which would be
extremely user-friendly and easy to get started, so even newcomers could start
scheduling and publishing their posts in a few seconds after a login. BTW, we
love Buffer and its helpful features for social media and content managers but
the main mission of the KUKU team was not to build a giant social media
management system like Buffer, but to win everyone's hearts with its
functionality, intuitiveness and neat UI.

I would be happy if you could become a KUKU's early adopter, suggest us
additional features, which would be helpful for you in future, and make a
decision whether KUKU differs from Buffer.:)

